# Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2009)

*Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Jetzt wurde es bestätigt. Vor rund zwei Monaten hatte Steve Jobs im Methodist University Hospital in Tennessee eine neue Leber transplantiert bekommen.

Dabei soll Jobs trotz seines Status' keine Bevorzugung bekommen haben. Er sei der dringendste Fall auf der Spenderliste gewesen und habe deswegen die neue Leber bekommen.

Warum die neue Leber transplantiert werden musste, ist weiterhin unklar. Zuletzt hatte der starke Gewichtsverlust zu Spekulationen geführt.

Klinik bestätigt Leber-Transplantation bei Apple-Chef | tagesschau.de


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Find ich gut, dass Jobs auch gleich behandelt wird, wie andere Patienten auf der Warteliste...

Ob er ne Alk-Leber hatte? sry, scherz am Rande...

Gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten eines Leberschadens...

Schau ma mal weiter, ob sein Körper die Leber annimmt, Medikamente muss er jetzt auf jeden Fall eine Menge nehmen


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Der Personenkult um Steve Jobs ist wirklich unglaublich....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Ich hab noch nie was von einem "Steve Jobs" gehört. Applechef? Aha schön trotzdem für mich ein unbekannter.


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ob er ne Alk-Leber hatte? sry, scherz am Rande...
> 
> [...]


Alkies bekommen bestimmt nicht so schnell ne SPenderleber, wenn überhaupt. In Deutschland gibts für Alkoholiker z.B keine Spederleber


Glaube, das er bevotzugt wurde, auch wenn gesagt wird, das sei nicht so. Die lassen doch alle ihre Beziehungen und Kohle spielen
Trotzdem schön für ihn. Jetzt steigt die Apple Aktie wieder


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin rührt mich das sehr wenig.
Hunderte Menschen brauchen eine und bekommen keine, daraufhin sterben sie.
Wenn er gestorben wäre würde die ganze Welt trauern.

Dies ist meine Meinung, also lasst dämliche bermerkungen am besten gleich weg.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Der Personenkult um Steve Jobs ist wirklich unglaublich....


Ich fürchte, das das nicht mehr allzu lange andauern wird...
Ich fürchte, das er nicht mehr allzu lange zu leben hat, vielleicht noch 5 Jahre.

@KTMDoki
Hast noch nie House gesehen?
Wer Alkoholiker ist und eine Leber braucht hat idR Pech gehabt und bekommt keine neue, da davon auszugehen ist, das die neue Leber nicht allzu lange hält...


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das das nicht mehr allzu lange andauern wird...
> Ich fürchte, das er nicht mehr allzu lange zu leben hat, vielleicht noch 5 Jahre.


Da stimme ich dir zu



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @KTMDoki
> Hast noch nie House gesehen?
> Wer Alkoholiker ist und eine Leber braucht hat idR Pech gehabt und bekommt keine neue, da davon auszugehen ist, das die neue Leber nicht allzu lange hält...


Da hast du natürli vollkommen recht, habe nicht dran gedacht...

Und ich steh net so auf Ärzte Serien/Filme...


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Mein Wissen über Lebertransplantationen stammt aus Scrubs und da hat ein Familienvater seine geplante Leber-OP wieder gestrichen bekommen, weil er ein Glas Sekt zu sich nahm.


----------



## boss3D (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Richtig widerlich, wie sehr sich viele Leute offenbar für die Krankheiten anderer interessieren. Als ob es wen was anginge, was mit Jobs los ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Leider hängt Apples Aktienkurs massiv an der Gesundheit von Jobs. Von daher kann sich die gesamte Firma und vorallem die Belegschaft, dass er wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung ist.


----------



## Altair94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Steve Jobs wurde nicht bevorzugt??? Sonst noch was?? Der hat Kohle zum ******** einfach en paar milliönchen geschenkt und die Sache war klar. .


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Altair94 schrieb:


> Soll er doch sterben ist mir egal.



Sorry, aber dein Kommentar geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Ich muss ihm aber zustimmen, denn es sterben viele Leude, jeden Tag.
Bei denen gibtz nicht so einen "Troubel"...


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Toxy schrieb:


> Ich muss ihm aber zustimmen, denn es sterben viele Leude, jeden Tag.
> Bei denen gibtz nicht so einen "Troubel"...



Es ist doch gar nicht gestorben...es gibt nur eine News, dass er eine neue Leber hat. Da kann man sich Kommentare wie "soll er doch sterben" schenken...absolut niveaulos.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Gut, er lebt noch...aber früher oder später wird er sterben.
Und dann wird ein riesige welle gemacht deswegen.

Wenn morgen ein schwarzer in Akrika stirbt interessierts aber keinen.

Ende, ab jetzt halte ich mich raus!


----------



## riedochs (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



boss3D schrieb:


> Richtig widerlich, wie sehr sich viele Leute offenbar für die Krankheiten anderer interessieren. Als ob es wen was anginge, was mit Jobs los ist ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das ist auch mein Gedanke. Ist seine Privatangelegenheit.


----------



## Altair94 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit vor allen Usern.. ich muss im nachhinein zugeben das mein post übertrieben ist, aber Steve Jobs ist auch nur ein Mensch und verdient keine extra-Behandlung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Altair94 schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich hiermit vor allen Usern.. ich muss im nachhinein zugeben das mein post übertrieben ist, aber Steve Jobs ist auch nur ein Mensch und verdient keine extra-Behandlung.


 
Hat er ja auch nicht bekommen, heißt es.
Aber wieso er nur noch 5 Jahre leben wird, müsste mir Stefan mal erklären.


----------



## KTMDoki (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hat er ja auch nicht bekommen, heißt es.
> Aber wieso er nur noch 5 Jahre leben wird, müsste mir Stefan mal erklären.



Transplantierte Innereien sind immer ein großen Risiko. Man muss viel Medikamente nehmen, dass der eigene Körper das fremde Organ annimmt und dadurch wird das Immunsystem geschwächt.
Man is dann viel anfälliger auf Krankheiten und kann sie nicht mehr gut abwehren.
Man hat eine meist eine geringere Lebenserwartung.
Ich kenne aber nur ernste Fälle. War bei der Rettung Zivildienst und da fährt man viele solche Patienten zur Untersuchung/Dialyse...

Aber es stimmt schon, es ist seine persönliche Sache...

so long


----------



## -NTB- (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Alkies bekommen bestimmt nicht so schnell ne SPenderleber, wenn überhaupt. In Deutschland gibts für Alkoholiker z.B keine Spederleber
> 
> 
> Glaube, das er bevotzugt wurde, auch wenn gesagt wird, das sei nicht so. Die lassen doch alle ihre Beziehungen und Kohle spielen
> Trotzdem schön für ihn. Jetzt steigt die Apple Aktie wieder




wer weiß wer weiß! falls jetzt jemand wegen ihm verschoben wurde ist dass jedenfalls *******!! falls alles wie beschrieben stimmt, sage ich nur glückwunsch sowie gute besserung!!!


----------



## unterseebotski (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Hm, auch wenn ich überhaupt kein Fan von Apple-Produkten bin wünsche ich Herrn Jobs gute Besserung.
Er ist ein Technik-Visionär und seine Ideen haben Apple sehr weit gebracht. Wenn er wie auch immer abtritt, wer soll dann seinen Job bei Apple machen?


----------



## 7upMan (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Hm, auch wenn ich überhaupt kein Fan von Apple-Produkten bin wünsche ich Herrn Jobs gute Besserung.
> Er ist ein Technik-Visionär und seine Ideen haben Apple sehr weit gebracht. Wenn er wie auch immer abtritt, wer soll dann seinen Job bei Apple machen?



Absolute Zustimmung. Diejenigen, die nicht verstehen können, warum es um Steve Jobs einen solchen Personenkult gibt, müssen sich mal anschauen, wie steil es mit Apple seit seinem Wiedereinstieg bergauf ging. Und warum? Weil er zum einen gut verkaufen kann, aber auch, weil er sich Gedanken darüber macht, wie ein Produkt beschaffen sein muss, damit seine Bedienung einem entgegen kommt. Jobs hat über die Jahre immer wieder deutlich gezeigt, dass die Technik eine Sache ist, aber vor allem das Konzept dahinter stimmen muss. Stichwort Usability bzw. Benutzerfreundlichkeit.

Wir alle haben Steve Jobs eine Menge zu verdanken, und wenn es nur die Tatsache ist, dass er Benutzer- und Kundenfreundlichkeit in der Öffentlichkeit zum Thema gemacht hat. Selbst wer keinen iPod und kein iPhone besitzt, darf mal an den iTunes Store denken, der DRM-freie Musik eingeführt hat. Wäre das vor 5-6 Jahren denkbar gewesen?

Ich für meinen Teil wünsche Steve Jobs noch ein langes und erfülltes Leben.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



7upMan schrieb:


> Absolute Zustimmung. Diejenigen, die nicht verstehen können, warum es um Steve Jobs einen solchen Personenkult gibt, müssen sich mal anschauen, wie steil es mit Apple seit seinem Wiedereinstieg bergauf ging.


Steve Jobs hat daran seinen Anteil, keine Frage. Dennoch sitzt er nicht alleine da herum und konstruiert die iPods und die MacBooks - da sitzen immerhin über 30.000 Angestellte. Deshalb ist mir der Personenkult einfach zuwieder.

Aber viele der Appleprodukte werde ich nie verstehen, den iPod nano den ich habe finde ich von der Usability einfach nur schlecht. Da war sogar mein altes SE-Handy besser.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange sich diese "Jobs-Hype" hier noch hält

Ehrlich gesagt erstaunt es mich dann doch, dass *so viele* sich hier noch zu Wort melden
Schade eigentlich - es gäbe meiner Meinung nach wichtigere Themen


----------



## madamc (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange sich diese "Jobs-Hype" hier noch hält
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt erstaunt es mich dann doch, dass *so viele* sich hier noch zu Wort melden
> Schade eigentlich - es gäbe meiner Meinung nach wichtigere Themen



zum Beispiel Michael Jackson R.I.P.


----------



## derpuster (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Mir egal was mit den Promis passiert. Da wird jeder Furz an die große Glocke gehängt und über wichtige Sachen wird nichts mehr berichtet.

Sauffilter rev. 2.0


----------



## PontifexM (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

so schauts aus !


----------



## Shibi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Hab von Steve Jobs zwar noch nie was gehört, aber egal. Warum wird denn so ein Tumult drum gemacht wenn der Apllechef eine neue Leber erhält?


Steht hier dann auch drin wenn mir morgen mein Gips vom Arm abgenommen wird? Ist auch eine News wert, Shibi wieder voll einsatzfähig nach 2 Wöchiger Gipspause wegen angebrochenen Handgelenk. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Rotax (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Ich frag mich echt wie manche hier aus dem Forum noch nie was von Steve Jobs gehört haben können... der ist neben Bill Gates eine der größten Persönlichkeiten der Computerbranche und das nicht erst seit gestern... sondern von Anfang an.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Rotax schrieb:


> noch nie was von Steve Jobs gehört haben können... der ist neben Bill Gates eine der größten Persönlichkeiten der Computerbranche und das nicht erst seit gestern... sondern von Anfang an.




Wer ist Steve Jobs & wer zum Teufel ist Bill Gates  ?

@Topic : 

Schön für ihn, mir aber persönlich vollkommen egal,...

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## espanol (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Ich schätze die unmengen an Applewein haben ihm zu shuffeln gemacht. Das leben verkürzt sich doch nur unnötig wenn man um jeden verstorbenen Star trauert, wobei Jobs nichmal nen Star iss, eher ein Nerd-Götze.


----------



## n3squ1ck (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Wo sind ipods z.B. viel teurer als normale mp3 player? is doch total affig...

wer sichs kaufen will kaufts wer sichs net kaufen will kaufts net ...


----------



## Altair94 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*

Sie SIND viel teurer als normale Mp3 Player!!


----------



## max00 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt! - Neue Leber für Steve Jobs*



Altair94 schrieb:


> Sie SIND viel teurer als normale Mp3 Player!!



Das stimmt allerdings! - und das gilt auch für die anderen Apple Produkte!

B2T: Naja - wenn er wirklich gleich wie andere Patienten behandelt wurde (was ich zwar bezweifle, aber glauben wir mal was in der News steht), dann kann man ihm nur alles gute wünschen!
Falls er nun gestorben wäre, wär ich mal überrascht gewesen - mehr aber nicht!

Alle die den Jobs-Hype nicht verstehen oder nichts von Jobs wissen, die sollten sich mal den Film "Silicon Valley" anschaun - dort sieht man gut den Aufstieg von Jobs und Gates!

mfg
max00


----------

